# CMC jack plate wiring help



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey guys finally parked the boat for the season and wanted to clean up some wiring and install a water separator. I also got a new jack plate switch, one that has a up button and a down button. Anyway I went to install the switch and realized the old jack plate switch has four wires to it. I traced it back and expected to find my relay and come to find out it doesnt have one, its wired directly to the two wires off the plate and a power and ground off the battery! From my understanding the two wire jacks have a relay correct? It seems that the previous owner had issues with the relay or something and wired it direct?!? I have three wires on my new switch, one power, and up and a down. After doing a search here I have found the wiring diagram but not sure what I need to do from here. I do need a relay correct? If so any specific one? From what I read a 50 amp should do the job.


----------



## skout210 (Mar 2, 2006)

I think you need the relays, you can buy direct from them they are in Duncan Ok. and get the relays that are sealed or you could buy the complete wiring harness, I had trouble and bought some relays from the auto parts store and found that they were not big enough I need a min. of 30amp. so I bought the whole harness and have not had any more problems


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

CMC jack plates use two 50 amp automotive relays, one for UP and one for DOWN which are normally mounted under the engine cowling. Attached are two schematics for the circuitry. I'm not sure how much of the original harness w/the relay mounting sockets that you have left and you might have to purchase a complete harness from CMC. This is a link to some after market relays/sockets should you want to do it yourself. http://www.wiringproducts.com/index1.html
Good Luck


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

If the motor has 3 wires coming off it , Do not use a relay set up, they reverse the ground for a two wire set up. Sounds like you have a 3 wire motor blue-green and black, for ground, they use the Soleniod set up. You need a heavy amp switch to carry the load. like the old metal omc tilt and trim switch, to carry the laod thru the switch.. You can use a relay set up like the above set up, but have to wire them different or it will burn up the motor and run real slow ffrom power going to each wire with a relay set up.


----------



## longboat (Apr 14, 2008)

Just as an aside, and slightly off-topic, I installed two momentary switches on the floor of the raised console, just ahead of where I normally place my feet (actually, just inside the console tower). I placed the "DOWN" switch up close to the wall of the console so I could easily find it with my left foot, and the "UP" switch about four inches to the right of that. It is pretty sweet to be able to raise/lower the engine with my foot and not have to take my hands off the wheel and throttle. The switches are essentially waterproof and have gone through one tough season already without a hiccup - I found them at wiringproducts.com, er *http://tinyurl.com/5gvckb*


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks! I have the two wire motor and still kind of confused as to how this is all supposed to come together. I will show our electrician at work tomorrow and he will be able to give me a step by step direction as to how to re wire it. May end up breaking down and getting the wire harness from cmc...


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Parked the boat for the season? This is the season! You're to young to get cold. I guess I'll have to drag you out in my boat.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Stuart said:


> Parked the boat for the season? This is the season! You're to young to get cold. I guess I'll have to drag you out in my boat.


LOL, actually I didnt plan on parking it much more than a week to install my new steering wheel new shift/throttle cables decals and such. Now it seems like it will be forever. As long as I have everything done by the beggining of the new year I will be happy. Heck stu, we havent came across each other in a while!

As for the relay's do they need to be a five blade or four? The diagram shows five, the only ones I could find in town were a four blade 50 amp. The five blade relay I did find didnt have an amperage on it.


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

The relays must be the five blade type w/the highest amp rating you can get. BTW, if your replacing your steering wheel you might consider purchasing the Teleflex ProTrim PT1000P, 3 wire jackplate switch which mounts behind the wheel. The up/down lever can be positioned on the right or left and it's a lot more convenient to use rather than a pushbutton switch.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

You can buy the hanress assy with relays, the newer merc, style, that are more water proof, with the curcuit breaker, harness to motor , battery, and wiring to switch, complete assy, for about $69.00. It is made my CMC>


----------

